# RC Mattson



## alapido (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys- please say a prayer for RC Mattson- he is Danny and Carla's son from the Brady Ranch in Florida. Today I found out he passed away in a terrible car accident.  I am totally torn- as he became a great friend- and inspiration. He was 21 years old- and a man- way beyond his years. A true man-friend-and son.  I am sure the family is going thru a tough time- and he was my friend. God Speed- and see you soon -RC.


----------



## Goatwoman (Sep 5, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayer are sent !


----------



## alapido (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## justme (Sep 6, 2008)

Prayer sent.


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 6, 2008)

Prayer sent up


----------



## Georgiagirl (Sep 6, 2008)

prayers added


----------



## Laman (Sep 7, 2008)

My familys prayers added, youth adds greatly to the tragedy of an unexpected death.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Prayers Sent My Freind.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2008)

My Prayers are added for all family and friends.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 8, 2008)

God comfort you and his family/friends.


----------



## gapeach (Sep 8, 2008)

*on their way*

Prayers are on the way....


----------



## alapido (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! He is watching over all- and keeping everyone safe


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, that's terrible.  We've hunted down there.  Danny and his wife are good folks and the kids are some of the best.  Prayers sent out for the family.  That's just rough.


----------



## alapido (Sep 15, 2008)

*For everyone to enjoy*


----------



## alapido (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support- this man-was -and is a good man. He helped my father and I connect after a long strained relationship- and truly is a blessing from above. All prayers will help his Mom and Dad thru it all. God Bless you all- and as he would say " Happy Hunting-am I right?"


----------



## alapido (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey y'all- I see everyones been checking out the thread! Thanks- if your looking for an awesome time with the family or friends- check out the Brady Ranch or look up Danny Santangelo online. These folks are TOP notch- and their staff and family are the best in the country! Lets support the US and stay and hunt here! Don't go hunt outside of this country! There is a time for everything- and its time to help each other out! If you need any info on the ranch- I can email all the info I gathered! No I don't work for them- but its just such a great place- and set up - that I can't stop talking about it!


----------



## alapido (Oct 13, 2008)

bradyranch.com

Book a great hunt! Great family- great guides- great hunts


----------

